# [Gingitsune] Fantasy, Slice-of-life, anthro fox spirit anime



## Bloodhowl (Sep 18, 2013)

The anthro characters remind me of okami for some odd reason. 

Story: The story's setting is in Present Day Japan in the city of Edo, where spirits and humans have been living in harmony. Makoto Saeki, the daughter of a Shrine Priest in a Shinto Shrine is living a good life after her mother died. However, she has an unusual gift when she can see the messenger of the gods: an anthropomorphic fox named Gintaro. Both of them were close friends to each other and Makoto is keeping this a secret even to her father. The story follows their everyday lives of the two as a go-between for the gods and humans.

[video=youtube;dpv639zbnc4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpv639zbnc4[/video]


----------



## Bloodhowl (Sep 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;WYZL0GOvna8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYZL0GOvna8[/video]

I'm already expecting rule 34 porn of this to come out by the end of the day or within this week. Xp


----------



## Tailmon1 (Oct 8, 2013)

It was very good. I'm always happy to see anime like this.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 8, 2013)

Bloodhowl said:


> Slice-of-life


Fucking gross.


----------

